# Mortgages & Debt Consolidation our Specialty



## Scott (Sep 7, 2010)

Are your bills catching up with you?
Are your credit card payments keeping you from saving money?
Do you have equity in your home?
If so, then we can help in reducing your overall monthly payments, call me to find out how.

I get your creditors off your back so you can answer your phone again!
778 869 8638
email: [email protected]
Vancouver Mortgage Broker - Home


----------



## Scott (Sep 7, 2010)

*bump*

Bump, bump


----------

